# Why Electric Cars Will Never Become A Popular Phenomenon



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Kurt Cobb sees obstacles to widespread acceptance and urges we rid ourselves of our ruinous car culture.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

O.K. why is this even a link. Newsbot obviously has a bug. The link to an oil website is bad enough, but after reading the article, it is obvious that the pessimistic moron who wrote it is simply an anti car anti american way of life guy. He needs to stick his head back in the sand.


----------

